# It's a chick thing, I know!



## Your Majesty (Aug 6, 2006)

I just purchased this shoe in all 3 colours..... I am so in love with this high heel.

http://www.allsexyshoes.com/asccustompages/products.asp?fpage=1&productID=733&categoryid=1

Then I purchased this one in pink and black.

http://www.sexyshoes.com/p515.html

_Sorry, to go all *chick like *on you guys, but I couldn't resist, I got excited when I saw them. I had to order them. _


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2006)

I think Vince has a pair of those. 

Savage kicks, m'lady.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> Savage kicks, m'lady.



I am glad you approve sir!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 6, 2006)

Nowhere near as cool as the transforming shoes, they of shoes to rollerskates at the push of a button. No shoes can compare to those!

Having said that I don't see why my girlfriend needs loads of shoes, but they do look nice on her!


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 6, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Having said that I don't see why my girlfriend needs loads of shoes, but they do look nice on her!



Take it from someone who owns 382 pairs of shoes and counting...girls need shoes, as much as guys need blowjobs. Have I made my point - enough said.

Now...aren't the shoes I ordered nice? Am I the only one into Fashion here?


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2006)

382!?!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 6, 2006)

382?

hang on a sec, 382???????????????????????????

as in, 764 individual shoes? Don't you need a shoe room?


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> 382!?!



Yup! 382 and counting...+ the 5 pairs that I just purchased online, brings me to a total of 387. What can I say, I have a fetish for shoes.



7 Dying Trees said:


> 382?
> hang on a sec, 382???????????????????????????
> as in, 764 individual shoes? Don't you need a shoe room?



 I do have a shoe room, in essence, I have them all stored in my basement, on shelves, coloured co-ordinated by season.


----------



## Leon (Aug 6, 2006)

if i needed blowjobs as much as you needed shoes, i'd have to invest in some anti-chaffing cream


----------



## nyck (Aug 6, 2006)

Leon said:


> if i needed blowjobs as much as you needed shoes, i'd have to invest in some anti-chaffing cream


Hahaha nice one, Leon.



I gotta admit, those are some sweet high heel shoes though...


----------



## Jason (Aug 6, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Yup! 382 and counting...+ the 5 pairs that I just purchased online, brings me to a total of 387. What can I say, I have a fetish for shoes.
> I do have a shoe room, in essence, I have them all stored in my basement, on shelves, coloured co-ordinated by season.



you spell colour funny


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 6, 2006)

Those are very nice...we expect photos once they arrive...

Don't worry about the fashion thing...I spend lots of money on velvet-y clothes that I'm only going to wear once or twice a month...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 6, 2006)

Aaah heels!! the horror!!!


----------



## David (Aug 6, 2006)

looks painful!


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 6, 2006)

.jason. said:


> you spell colour funny



No I don't. Thats how colour is spelled. Americans spell is color. Same thing applies to favourite and favorite. There are two diverse spellings for those words.

Now, do you like my heel highs?



distressed_romeo said:


> Those are very nice...we expect photos once they arrive...
> Don't worry about the fashion thing...I spend lots of money on velvet-y clothes that I'm only going to wear once or twice a month...



Thank you kindly sir! 

You wanna see me wearing high heels? Actually, think for one second DR and you will see, that you have seen me wearing high heel stiletto's.


----------



## dpm (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope you have the pedicure to go with them. Nothing worse than foul feet in sexy heels


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 6, 2006)

387...but you only have 2 feet right? and I can only name a few occasions that may require a change of shoes or specific shoes.

Informal
Informal fuck-around (sports, particularly football aka soccer.)
Formal
Sports (proper running shoes...for down the gym kinda thing)

Thats 8 individual shoes and 4 seperate occasions.

...but I could be wrong, you might have 387 feet in which case excellent, that might be wierd when it comes to sex - pretty crowded I'd imagine, but I don't need to tell you that...you already know.


----------



## Ken (Aug 6, 2006)

I say more power to you. Problem is that guys can't justify more than 4 pairs of shoes, but they have no problem owning 391 tools they never use. Tomayto Tomotto.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks really uncomfortable.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 6, 2006)

I have like 21 pairs of shoes not including slippers or flip-flops...


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 6, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> I say more power to you. Problem is that guys can't justify more than 4 pairs of shoes, but they have no problem owning 391 tools they never use. Tomayto Tomotto.



You my dear are a intelligent man! 

Men will never understand why women have tons of shoes, clothes, lingerie and purses. Therefore, cut your misery short, except the fact and move the fuck on.  

And yes.... pedicures are a must every week.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice heels, Your Majesty. 387 pairs of shoes? Wow, that is alot of shoes. I have 4 pairs of shoes, one for work and 3 for out of work.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice choices. I look at it this way, if I don't moan at my girl for spending the equivalent of a 3rd world countries national debt on shoes, clothes & bags she can't moan at me for buying guitars & gear right? Plus they tend to look very nice on her too 



7 Dying Trees said:


> Nowhere near as cool as the transforming shoes, they of shoes to rollerskates at the push of a button. No shoes can compare to those!


 
Yep, if there's something gagety Matt's bound to have it. Those shoes have caused some funny accident's over the years.


----------



## Naren (Aug 7, 2006)

I've never complained about how many shoes, purses, pairs of clothes, or whatever any of my girlfriends have had. Of course, none of them have had 387 PAIRS OF SHOES. In my entire life, I've owned a total of maybe 15 pairs of shoes. And, that's in almost 24 years. My ex-girlfriend had 20 pairs of shoes. I thought that was a friggin' lot, but I never complained because she seemed to like them. I have 2 pairs of shoes right now (a black pair and a red/black pair). 387 just blows my mind.  And I thought I had a problem with collecting guitars when I owned 8 guitars at one time (I only own 2 guitars at the moment).


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2006)

I have 9 pairs of shoes including slippers and flipflops. 

Of course, I do own about 175 baseball caps, about 25 of so I've actually worn.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 7, 2006)

I own 2 hats that are practically identical apart from colour...but I'm glad I bought the second one because some girl has stolen my 'main' one.


----------



## Drew (Aug 7, 2006)

387 pairs of shoes? Jesus. If I got head as often as you buy shoes, I'd be a very happy man. 

Slight exaggeration. 

Seriously though... I've got... um... The pair I usually work in, a pair of running shoes, a pair of dress shoes, a pair of those beer bottle opening Reef sandals (genius!), a pair of offroad cycling cleats, and a pair of low-cut boot/snow shoe things for the winter. And I consider that a lot.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 7, 2006)

Lessee...

1. I have some black Sketchers Cross Trainers (That are incidentally the best shoes I've ever owned)
2. Black low cut tennis shoes.
3. Leather sandles
4. Black Adidas flip flops
5. Brown leather boots
6. Black dress shoes
7. Brown suede dress/casual shoes
8. Waterproof, -50 F snow boots
9. Tan workboots

... hmmm. I think that's it. I have some assorted older shoes around, but I either never wear them, or they are in shitty condition.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a pair of cheap skate shoes, a pair of dress shoes and a pair of waterproof tactical boots.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 7, 2006)

I've got:

2 pairs of DC's, one pair is white and orange the other is black and lime green.
1 pair of Adidas running shoes
2 pairs of formal shoes

Thats it. lol.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 7, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Take it from someone who owns 382 pairs of shoes and counting...girls need shoes, as much as guys need blowjobs. Have I made my point - enough said.
> Now...aren't the shoes I ordered nice? Am I the only one into Fashion here?




OK first thing is first...382????? You can't be married...jeezus. I let my wife get to 50 and then the herd must be thinned some. I don't care if she keeps them but they have to get out of the closet. 

Secondly...you my Lady are awesome. That was the best analogy I have ever heard. Rep to you. 

My list of shoes...
2 pair of black Ballys
1 Pair bown Ballys
1 pair brown deck shoes
1 pair sandals
1 pair of Nikes
1 pair brown leather loafer thingie


----------



## Drew (Aug 7, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> I let my wife get to 50 and then the herd must be thinned some.



Are we talking about her shoes, or your wife there?


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 7, 2006)

LOL

The ones listed are mine


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have three pairs of shoes.

Old pair of tennis shoes that are literally falling apart. (grass cutting shoes)
Work boots (wear them all the time)
Dress shoes (Polished black. Really only wear them when I have to wear a suit)

All of which take forever to put on... which is the way I broke my right foot...
I was carrying stuff out to our car and only had my workboots where we were at. I had to keep taking them off inside so I tried slipping on my (now)ex girlfriends sandal type things with like a 3 inch heel. I ended up slipping my foot off the side and heard a nice snapping sound and my foot got all swollen. That sure was fun explaining that to the doctor in the emergency room.


----------



## Leon (Aug 7, 2006)

1 pair of chucks, and 1 pair of running shoes.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 7, 2006)

well, i have:

1 pair manky black trainer/skate shoes purchased for 10$ - disintegrated

1 pair black skate shoes - disintegrating

1 pair of white squash trainers, half dead

1 pair of white running shoes


2 pairs of new rocks, with the right one of each having a completely worn out heel and both being, consequently, screwed

1 pair of leather boots

1 pair of DM's


I hasten to add, that these are partiall former career based, and also partially because i have a problem with throwing stuff away.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 7, 2006)

Iam so proud of you boys......talking shop talk regarding SHOES with me!!!!  Props to all.




Dive-Baum said:


> Secondly...you my Lady are awesome. That was the best analogy I have heard



Thank you. And yes, the analogy regarding blowjobs and shoes... both very important.


----------



## Scott (Aug 7, 2006)

I have one pair of nike's, one pair of dress shoes, and one pair of high heels for when I want to feel sexy


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 7, 2006)

Scott said:


> I have one pair of high heels for when I want to feel sexy



REALLYYYYY????? You kinky Canadian boy! Do tell..........


----------



## Scott (Aug 7, 2006)

A pair of 3'' platforms, and a red strapless dress makes my friday night


----------



## Drew (Aug 7, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> LOL
> The ones listed are mine



 You missed the joke - I asked you if you cleared your wife out or her shoes out when she hit 50.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 7, 2006)

Scott said:


> A pair of 3'' platforms, and a red strapless dress makes my friday night



Man, i'd hate to be the beer goggle victim in the morning....


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 8, 2006)

Let's see, I have:

1 pair old Ellesse trainers that I use as driving shoes (I hate driving in my work shoes) and messy job shoes

2 pairs or Vans in various states of decay

1 pair of Swear trainers for when I'm in cybergoth mode

1 pair of Pod shoes for work

1 pair of Airwalk's as my every day trainers

1 pair Addidas running shoes

1 pair of Soap trainers with the built in grind plates


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 8, 2006)

Haha, I have one pair of shoes, and when they start to die I get another pair and throw these away.

387? You'd have to wear a different pair every day of the year. How much have you spent on all these shoes?


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 8, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> 387? You'd have to wear a different pair every day of the year. How much have you spent on all these shoes?



If I told you the dollar amount, you wouldn't believe me. It's alot.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 8, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Man, i'd hate to be the beer goggle victim in the morning....


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 8, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> If I told you the dollar amount, you wouldn't believe me. It's alot.




How about the amount in maple syrup. What's that, about 50lbs??


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 8, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> How about the amount in maple syrup. What's that, about 50lbs??



 You and your maple syrup. Are you obessed with that shit!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 8, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> You and your maple syrup. Are you obessed with that shit!



Each to their own, you're obsessed with shoes, NLB is obsessed with maple syrup and probably has 380+ varieties of it sitting in a cupboard at home.


----------



## Scott (Aug 8, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Each to their own, you're obsessed with shoes, NLB is obsessed with maple syrup and probably has 380+ varieties of it sitting in a cupboard at home.




Ahhhh now I get all of his syrup jokes...



Hes a Canadian at heart


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 8, 2006)

Scott said:


> Ahhhh now I get all of his syrup jokes...
> Hes a Canadian at heart




How'd you know??


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 8, 2006)

Scott said:


> Ahhhh now I get all of his syrup jokes...
> Hes a Canadian at heart



But at the end of the day, aren't we all?




































Pffff! No.


----------



## Scott (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 8, 2006)

You people need to say "EAH"... then you can call yourslef a Canadian.


----------



## Scott (Aug 8, 2006)

^

I say it in everyday conversation. But I don't have one of those stereotypical Canadian accents that the Americans get such a kick out of.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 8, 2006)

I forgot what this thread was all aboot, eah...


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 8, 2006)

Scott said:


> ^
> I say it in everyday conversation. But I don't have one of those stereotypical Canadian accents that the Americans get such a kick out of.


Says the guy who got called out by a customer on the phone for being canadian.  

I'd say your canadian accent is probably aboot noticeable enough, eh?


----------



## Scott (Aug 8, 2006)

I got called out on the "aboot" thing.(Which I don't get at all) 

I'm talking about the tone of voice you hear "Canadians" use on television shows whenever an american visits Canada.


----------



## Ken (Aug 8, 2006)

aboot 

Guess I've just watch the South Park movie too many times...


----------



## Scott (Aug 8, 2006)

See, this video is basically why im not going to be going to Vegas on 07/07/07

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IV6JtRHl2z8

That'll be atleast one of you bastards..


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 9, 2006)

Scott said:


> See, this video is basically why im not going to be going to Vegas on 07/07/07
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=IV6JtRHl2z8
> That'll be atleast one of you bastards..




OMG...that just rocks


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 9, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> aboot
> Guess I've just watch the South Park movie too many times...


Don't forget "Soory".

I remember as a kid, I'd watch 'You Can't Do That On Television', and they'd always say "I'm soory." I was like huh?  Why do they say 'soory' and 'aboot'?  Damn Canucks.




 Then I saw Strange Brew, and it all made sense.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 9, 2006)

I think Canadian Bacon really summed up who the Canadians are. Evil terrorists trying to destroy the U.S.........



Yeah right!


----------



## Steve (Aug 9, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Then I saw Strange Brew, and it all made sense.



_Strange Brew - _The Best Canadian export since Pamela Anderson

"I was the last one left after the nuclear holocaust, eh. The whole world had been destroyed, like U.S. blew up Russia and Russia blew up U.S. Fortunately, I had been offworld at the time. There wasn't much to do. All the bowling alleys had been wrecked. So's I spent most of my time looking for beer." - Bob McKenzie


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 9, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> aboot
> Guess I've just watch the South Park movie too many times...



Ken, is that possible?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like some fine shoes, now we just need pics of you wearing them...


----------



## Loomer (Aug 23, 2006)

Hmm, I have:

1 pair of cheap, crappy running shoes I got in the army. I need a pair of proper running shoes pretty soon. 

2 pairs of combat boots, also got those from the army. They are GREAT for the winter time. 

1 pair of worn, old Converse All-star Trainers which I wear all the time. 

1 pair of "Formal" shoes, which I hardly ever wear. That's it.

My girlfriend recently came up with slightly more "work-safe" analogy the other day. 

Women need shoes, like guitarists need new gear.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 23, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Take it from someone who owns 382 pairs of shoes and counting...girls need shoes, as much as guys need blowjobs. Have I made my point - enough said.
> 
> Now...aren't the shoes I ordered nice? Am I the only one into Fashion here?


 
well I'm not into fashion, I'm into Cars, Guitars and Boobs 


oh yea and Booze


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 23, 2006)

All_¥our_Bass said:


> Looks like some fine shoes, now we just need pics of you wearing them...



You and your pics.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 23, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I'm into Cars, Guitars and Boobs
> oh yea and Booze


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 23, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


>


 
 joe you are a riot, I can get pics of car, guitar and booze. Boobs well thats not something I can just post up here but I'm sure someone could. *cough* Your Majesty *cough*


I kid I kid


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 23, 2006)

I have one pair of shoes (vans) that I use for everything. Work, gym, going out, playing sport, EVERYTHING! I only ever have 1 pair at a time and I hate having to buy new ones.


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2006)

That "I Am Canadian" video was pretty funny.


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 23, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Yup! 382 and counting...+ the 5 pairs that I just purchased online, brings me to a total of 387. What can I say, I have a fetish for shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a shoe room, in essence, I have them all stored in my basement, on shelves, coloured co-ordinated by season.




OCD?


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 23, 2006)

You down with OCD? Yeah you know me!


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 23, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> You down with OCD? Yeah you know me!


 
OH SHIZNIT, NLB GONE GANGSTA YA HEARD!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> You down with OCD? Yeah you know me!



That's old school right there.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 23, 2006)

What the fuck are you guys talking about? What is OCD?


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 23, 2006)

Obsessive compulsive disorder

Think Rainman without the matchsticks


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 23, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> What the fuck are you guys talking about? What is OCD?


 
Ovulating Constantly Disorder


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 23, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Obsessive compulsive disorder
> 
> Think Rainman without the matchsticks



Or Jack Nicholson in "As Good As It Gets" or Nicholas Cage in "Matchstick Men'


----------



## Spoongirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow! loved them. I would use them with formal dresses, but for now I only have Converse.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 23, 2006)

~A


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 23, 2006)

Allen put the monster away LMAO


----------

